# Selling Prints



## KalaMarie (Nov 3, 2009)

For those of you who sell your prints, where do you recommend having them done? I am setting up an Etsy shop, and will be offering some of my photos for sale as prints. A wedding photographer told me that a lot of professionals use Sam's Club or Costco. Your thoughts?


----------



## damonb (Nov 3, 2009)

I know a lot of pros use services like Bay Photo and Mpix.


----------



## FrankLamont (Nov 3, 2009)

Where are you? 

Online services are some times only available to particular places.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd suggest using the best quality lab that is convenient to you...preferably a local pro lab where you can actually talk to someone face to face.  

The products you sell, are a representation of your work, your business and yourself.  Do you really think it's worth saving a couple dollars by having your prints done at a cheap consumer lab?  

The actual cost of a print should be a very small fraction of the price you charge for it.  So get the best quality prints you can.


----------



## rhondag (Nov 3, 2009)

whcc


----------



## KalaMarie (Nov 3, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> I'd suggest using the best quality lab that is convenient to you...preferably a local pro lab where you can actually talk to someone face to face.
> 
> The products you sell, are a representation of your work, your business and yourself. *Do you really think it's worth saving a couple dollars by having your prints done at a cheap consumer lab? *
> 
> The actual cost of a print should be a very small fraction of the price you charge for it. So get the best quality prints you can.


 
My intention is not to save a couple of dollars. The reason I asked the question is because I took a beginner's photography class last year and the guy who taught it is a professional photographer. I live in the Chicago area, and this guy said that most pro's in our area (including him) use Sam's Club or Costco. I was a little surprised by that, so that is why I started this thread.


----------



## loopy (Nov 3, 2009)

KalaMarie said:


> My intention is not to save a couple of dollars.  The reason I asked the question is because I took a beginner's photography class last year and the guy who taught it is a professional photographer.  I live in the Chicago area, and this guy said that most pro's in our area (including him) use Sam's Club or Costco.  I was a little surprised by that, so that is why I asked the question on this forum.



Using consumer labs can vary in results. It all depends on who is working. I used to work at the walmart photo lab here in Canada. I would put time into correcting prints, but a lot of my co-workers did not. Also when ordering online, we had no way to correct prints. They were printed off automatically as-is.

I own a Giclee print shop, so my images are printed out using our large format inkjet printer. You may want to look into a shop in your area. The cost (atleast at our shop) is very competitive with professional commercial labs. Although this option may not be the most economical for small print sizes.

I think the benefit to giclee is the selection of fine art paper available. From canvas to watercolour.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 3, 2009)

> My intention is not to save a couple of dollars. The reason I asked the question is because I took a beginner's photography class last year and the guy who taught it is a professional photographer. I live in the Chicago area, and this guy said that most pro's in our area (including him) use Sam's Club or Costco. I was a little surprised by that, so that is why I started this thread.


Maybe that's why he's teaching a class instead of working for his own clients.  

To be fair, it really can vary from one place to another.  I've had a long time pro tell me that he used a drug store chain lab (London Drugs).  Granted, they have a dedicated photo department and are actually a pretty good lab...but their prices weren't really much lower than the pro lab I use now.  
I've had decent results from a Wal-mart but mostly when one particular guy was working.  I've tried Costco, great prices, but while the results were decent, I would consider them to be far from professional.

Also, I really hate standing in line.  Most times I would go to a 'consumer' lab, I'd end up standing behind some "old lady" who had no idea how to use the self serve kiosk...or was otherwise clueless about the whole process.  I've also had some consumer labs loose my photo...especially when they were sent in via internet or were a size that needed to be sent out.  
With the pro lab that I use now...the service is much better, I rarely have to wait and the quality it top notch.


----------



## KmH (Nov 3, 2009)

Mpix..... www.mpix.com
MpixPro..... www.mpixpro.com
Millers Professional Imaging..... www.millerslab.com I use both Millers and Mpix

They are all the same company. The pro lab is the biggest in the country and you'll have to go through an application process with both them and MpixPro. Mpix is their online consumer outlet that is used by many wedding and portrait pro's. All 3 have very responsive customer service and offer a wide range of products.

There is also WHCC.... www.whcc.com , already mentioned and H&H..... www.hhcolorlab.com. I use H&H Color Lab for all my B&W prints.

I haven't used WHCC for a couple of years but I never had any problems.


----------



## jubb (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been happy with MPIX.  You gotta try it out.  Print a picture at a bunch of different labs.  See which one is best.


----------



## EventShooter (Nov 6, 2009)

There is a great little local lab here in S. Fl. Magic Image. They are a small little shop but do great work. They have a pro online website too. Also...costco's new 20x30 "satin" print in-store is great at 9 bucks each!


----------



## KalaMarie (Nov 7, 2009)

jubb said:


> I've been happy with MPIX. You gotta try it out. Print a picture at a bunch of different labs. See which one is best.


 

I'm goint to try printing a couple of photos at both Mpix and a local lab.


----------



## Yussel Brock (Nov 9, 2009)

On the website that I am selling prints of my photographs should I add a watermark to the thumbnails for added security? I have a text mark on the large full size but should i put a small copyright mark in the corner of the thumbnails??


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2009)

Yussel Brock said:


> On the website that I am selling prints of my photographs should I add a watermark to the thumbnails for added security? I have a text mark on the large full size but should i put a small copyright mark in the corner of the thumbnails??


Added security?
Watermarks don't add security. It just lets people just know who it is they're stealing from.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Nov 9, 2009)

KalaMarie said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'd suggest using the best quality lab that is convenient to you...preferably a local pro lab where you can actually talk to someone face to face.
> ...




I wouldn't use a Costco or Sam's Club. I mean I worked in a lab at a drug store for like 4 years and did color correct when I felt negatives needed to but being a teenager at the time making minimum wage, I didn't exactly take pride in my work all the time so that shows sometimes in prints, particularly when I didn't want to be there. 

However, I take my portfolio photos to a local photo lab where I go and talk to the owner. The quality of my prints that come back are phenominal. Another thing to look at is what paper is used. The lab I worked at used Fuji Chrystal Photo Archive and its one of the best papers available (to my knowledge at least) before professional grade and that's what the lab I go to uses. A lot of places like CVS and Walgreens I've gotten prints done at either used one of those instant printers that used ribbons or cheaped out on photo paper and images suffer. 

Perhaps you can take a few test prints to various labs and judge for yourself.


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 9, 2009)

KalaMarie said:


> jubb said:
> 
> 
> > I've been happy with MPIX. You gotta try it out. Print a picture at a bunch of different labs. See which one is best.
> ...


Thats a good idea.

I think you will be impressed with the quality and the attention to detail (like packaging and quickness)...

I would recommend that you try a few of their different print types like the Pearlescent and Matte finishes, along with the lustre coating.


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 9, 2009)

KmH said:


> Yussel Brock said:
> 
> 
> > On the website that I am selling prints of my photographs should I add a watermark to the thumbnails for added security? I have a text mark on the large full size but should i put a small copyright mark in the corner of the thumbnails??
> ...


I agree.
I'm fairly certain that I could remove most watermarks with little to no effort if I was so motivated.
Now the marks that cover the entire photo are different but then they take away too much from the photo IMHO.


----------



## damonb (Nov 13, 2009)

A lot of the pros I've worked around (briefly) utilize Mpix, EzPrints or Bay Photo. Costco and Sam's Club, while reasonably priced, may not produce the same consistent quality as some of the premium labs.

"On the website that I am selling prints of my photographs should I add a watermark to the thumbnails for added security? I have a text mark on the large full size but should i put a small copyright mark in the corner of the thumbnails??"

A better solution would be putting lo-res images on your site, which makes it almost impossible to produce a quality print from.


----------



## KalaMarie (Nov 15, 2009)

I ordered 4 prints from Mpix. Two on the E-Surface Paper, one w/ Lustre Coating. The other two on Metallic Paper, one w/ Luster Coating.

The prints should be here in a few days so I'll be able to see the differences.

What kind of paper do you have your photographs printed on?


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2009)

KalaMarie said:


> I ordered 4 prints from Mpix. Two on the E-Surface Paper, one w/ Lustre Coating. The other two on Metallic Paper, one w/ Luster Coating.
> 
> The prints should be here in a few days so I'll be able to see the differences.
> 
> What kind of paper do you have your photographs printed on?


Kodak, Ilford, Fuji, Hanemuhle, Moab, Museo, Innova, and Canson Infinity.


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 15, 2009)

I just gave Adorama a try. I had them print 5 11x14" pictures and I'm very pleased with the results. Came out better than anyone local or what I could print myself. And killer prices, too.
Online photo sharing and digital photo printing from AdoramaPix.com


----------



## JLEphoto (Nov 15, 2009)

Have you considered using an Epsom r1900 or r2880 printer?  They use archival inks that will last 300 years under glass.  They print up to 13x19 and if your monitor is calibrated the prints should be spot on.  Granted they cost 600 to 800 dollars.


----------



## KalaMarie (Nov 15, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> I just gave Adorama a try. I had them print 5 11x14" pictures and I'm very pleased with the results. Came out better than anyone local or what I could print myself. And killer prices, too.
> Online photo sharing and digital photo printing from AdoramaPix.com


 
Those prices are very good.  Do they do drop shipments?


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2009)

It's not listed on their "Shipping Options and Costs" page!

AdoramaPix


----------



## KalaMarie (Nov 15, 2009)

KmH said:


> It's not listed on their "Shipping Options and Costs" page!
> 
> AdoramaPix


 
Yeah I didn't see it either. If you trust the quality of the lab you use, isn't it easier to have the lab ship to your client directly instead of paying the lab to ship the photo to you and then you in turn have to mail the photo out to the customer.  Second situation you're paying for shipping 2x right??


----------



## DennyCrane (Nov 15, 2009)

I know you can have them ship to wherever you want... but in my opinion, I'd rather my own shipping label used, and have personally verified everything was perfect before I sent it along to a customer.


----------



## rhuby86 (Dec 6, 2009)

Is selling prints on DA worth it or am I better going somewhere elce? Does anyone starting out ever acturly make much money selling prints? Would like to sell my things on something a little like eBay where I can ship the item out myself and make sure everything is looking great and in the correct kind of frame, although don't want to sell on eBay because there isn't really a market on there for good prints.

Would love some advice and hear about other peoples experiances.


----------



## yistigay (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Marie - My site, Image Revolver (Image Revolver - Gallery Style Framed Art Prints, Giclee Photo Prints, Canvas Prints), sells art and photography prints. You are more than welcome to submit work to the site. It's important to note that submissions will go up for public (but anonymous) review prior to being accepted in order to ensure quality control. Once submissions are accepted, all photos are watermarked for your protection and we offer a number of great tools to help you market your work to the public (social netwoking stuff primarily). Hope this helps!  --yis


----------



## techy2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

Recently on a friend recommendations, I have printed all my Christmas/New Year pictures from Photo development, digital photo printing and photo album - Extrafilm and I loved it! They print high quality pictures at a much lower price. Would definitely recommend!


----------



## squirl033 (Feb 12, 2010)

for small to medium prints - 8x12 up thru about 16x20 - i use AdoramaPix.com. they're located in NYC, and i have yet to find a lab that can beat their combination of price, service, and quality. they are extremely consistent, prices are very reasonable, shipping is cheap, and their customer service is second to none. i've tried other labs, but i always go back to Adorama. my customers love the prints, and i love the prices and the speed of their service.


----------



## squirl033 (Feb 12, 2010)

KalaMarie said:


> DennyCrane said:
> 
> 
> > I just gave Adorama a try. I had them print 5 11x14" pictures and I'm very pleased with the results. Came out better than anyone local or what I could print myself. And killer prices, too.
> ...




yes they do... i had them drop ship to Hawaii recently, as well as to a friend back east. no problems...


----------



## Jamie71 (Feb 24, 2010)

Based on consistency, I would recommend mpix, millerslab, whcc, nations photo or winkflash.  Winkflash isn't a prolab so prints are fuji crystal archive, not kodak professional but their prices can't be beat.  I would order samples from each place of the same picture and compare them.


----------



## Heretotherephoto (Feb 26, 2010)

Any feedback on using photopipe?  They have done good for us but we haven't used them a lot recently.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 26, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> I just gave Adorama a try. I had them print 5 11x14" pictures and I'm very pleased with the results. Came out better than anyone local or what I could print myself. And killer prices, too.
> Online photo sharing and digital photo printing from AdoramaPix.com



how much did you pay for the 11x14? :O


----------



## bennielou (Feb 26, 2010)

KalaMarie said:


> For those of you who sell your prints, where do you recommend having them done? I am setting up an Etsy shop, and will be offering some of my photos for sale as prints. A wedding photographer told me that a lot of professionals use Sam's Club or Costco. Your thoughts?


 

Ok, all the lab equipment is pretty much the same.  The difference is at Sam's Club and Costco, you probably have a partied out 16 year old running the machine.  And it's printed on crap paper.

Do yourself a favor, and get it done right.  MPIX (Millers is the parent company) is pretty decent.  BWC and Wolfe are not bad either but more expensive.  I use Collages.  They do excellent work at a good price.


----------

